# corrosion



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

How do I remove the corrosion on unpainted jig heads?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Steel wool


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Try baking soda


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

coke


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

JamesF said:


> How do I remove the corrosion on unpainted jig heads?


for painting
you dep them in white winegar,rinse dry,
for polishing lead
put them in tumbler with sand
i would powder paint them,no maintenance.
you can polish the lead and clear coat with clear powder paint.


----------

